# Cat licking raining water in window sill



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I dunno if it's normal for rain water to enter from window sill, it's the first time I moved into a house with sliding window/door. Anyways most windows in my house have this issue. I notice my cat loves to go near window when it rains, and she tend to lick some of the water that is trapped on the window sill. If it's just rain water I wouldn't worry so much, but then it's rain water mix with dirt from outside or on the window itself, yuck. She drinks water from her own bowl a lot (boiled water so it doesn't have the smell of tap water), so I think it's not that she doesn't like her own water. I tried to stop her by moving her away, or even clipping the curtains so she can't go near, but it doesn't work coz she knows how to sneak under the curtain.. Besides finding it very disgusting that she licking it, I also worry about her health...rcat

What can i do to stop her? And what are the possible health issues she might get from drinking dirty water?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

"*(1)*W_hat can i do to stop her? _
1. Get your windows fixed or put something down to soak up the rainwater like towels. Leaking windows can cause all sorts of very expensive home maintenance problems - besides the cost of new windows. You might see about re-caulking them all around the exterior. Easy to do, but have a handyman do it if you don't think you can do it well. Simplest fix, I think. 

_*(2)*And what are the possible health issues she might get from drinking dirty water?"_
Rain water can mix with lead paint on the window sills. Terribly toxic if you have lead paint on or in the house. If the house was built before 1978 it is quite possible that lead paint was used. You could get a lead paint test kit from any of the big box stores like Home Depot or Lowes. Easy to do - just scrap up a sample and mail it in.

My cats LOVE to lap up the rain water on the screened in porch after it rains. I don't worry too much about it but I know the stain is not toxic, even though the rain water is dirty from mixing with the dust on the deck.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Kitties love rainwater. They just do.
I've got indoor/outdoor cats. I wash their food and water bowls once a day with dishsoap and water. I change their water 2 Xs a day. I wash their "eating area 3-4 Xs a week and once a week clean with bleach. 

They must think I'm an idiot.

As soon as it rains, they're outside licking things lol puddles, flower pots, the garden table, etc.
Soooo, I actually added a bowl of water outside. It's at my kitchen window so I can see if it is used. It is the most used water bowl they have. I change the water every other day. And if it rains I just wait they love it all the more. 

They're kitties... it's what they do lol


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks. I guess i'll need to take a look at the outside, hope i can find where i need to fix to stop the water.

She had wet poop yesterday, i think it might be caused by the dirty water. Grrr

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

